# New Veteran seeking an Apprenticeship Program



## Bohrisch11B (Feb 1, 2011)

Good evening ALL, I was searching online for available apprenticeships and noticed some of the posts on here were journeyman as well as fellow apprentices seeking new apprentices.
I recently returned home from overseas as an Army Infantryman and am seeking an apprenticeship program that has a good amount of stable work. I am a good hard worker, and although I volunteered to be an infantryman I am intelligent. I am willing to work any shift as well as as much overtime that is available while learning this trade.
I do have previous experience in Union Carpentry as well as Tile and Marble. I am willing to relocate anywhere in the continental US for the right situation as long as there is a college for my wife to go to school at as she is working on her RN.
If you know of any openings or even places to look please get back to me.

Thank you for your time and help in advance.

Respectfully,
SPC Bohrisch, Donald M D
[email protected]


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Look into apprenticeships in southern/right-to-work states, (Texas, Louisiana, Florida, South Carolina). While they pay less than their northern counterparts, they tend to be easier to get into, union and non-union alike.

I can tell you that Philadelphia's medical field is flooded with training and entry level RN's. I definitely would not recommend this city for either of you.


----------



## Bohrisch11B (Feb 1, 2011)

How would I go about finding out more details about where the current work situation is *HOT* in Florida or Texas and who to contact there?

AS WELL, NE1 else have ne ideas???


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Helmets-to-hardhats

Go to IBEW.org and check the jobs board, from that you can get the different halls' phone numbers. Calling around is a good place to start.

If you're willing, I'd go to Alaska.


----------



## Bohrisch11B (Feb 1, 2011)

Roger, unfortunately I have heard bad things about Helmets2Hardhats... do you have any positive experiences?

I was looking for which areas are hot so I would have a reasonable area to call and dont have to call every hall in the union, lol.

Thank you... look forward to more.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you for your service! I sent you a PM, best of luck :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Bohrisch11B said:


> Roger, unfortunately I have heard bad things about Helmets2Hardhats... do you have any positive experiences?


It moves you to the front of the apprenticeship pool, I can't see how waiting one-year to get in is worse than waiting three-years to get in.

Things on the outside move ALOT slower my friend. There is nowhere that you can slip right into the program, unless by some freak chance of good timing. The good news is, once in the program, your GI Bill kicks in and basically complements your apprentice pay to bring you up to about $22 an hour. That's really good pay for a first-year apprentice.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Bohrisch11B said:


> I was looking for which areas are hot so I would have a reasonable area to call and dont have to call every hall in the union, lol.
> 
> Thank you... look forward to more.


 
Thanks for your service. 

The IBEW job board that miller spoke of is what you are looking for, sort of.

It will show you what areas are in what shape now. It is not a crystal ball though, so after looking you might call the halls that look to be in better shape than others in this economy and ask a few questions about the future and if they plan to take on apprentices.

Frasbee's comment about the southern areas probably a little easier to get in rings true to me as well.

Best of luck!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Things on the outside move ALOT slower my friend.


Just want to add to this, if I wanted, I could have signed up for the army and left for MEPS the next day.... It doesn't work like that in the civilian world. The pace is much different. People roll out the carpet for veterans, it may not seem like it, but non-vets may never get even close to the preference vets get unless they are related to the owners. Just have patience and keep on keepin on, you will get there. You know how some classes start but once a year in community college? It's like that for the whole apprenticeship program, and it is backlogged because work has been slow as snake sh1t. Just sayin, anytime is a good time to get out of the service, but some parts of the country are deep in the pooper.


----------



## kdoyle201192 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for serving! Look for ABC programs they are non union but eaiser to get into.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You seem to be able to write well judging from your posts. Probably decently educated. If I were you I would seriously consider getting into a field where your military service will help you get employed. Maybe even count towards retirement. If you get a degree you can then apply for govt jobs where you will get preference. As a IBEW journeyman electrician you won't get that advantage. As a apprentice you'll probably get to stay fairly busy, less than 3 months off a year I would bet. As a journeyman there is a lot more competition. North Dakota supposedly is doing pretty well right now if you're looking for a state that has a good economy.


----------



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

new orleans may have alot of commercial work coming up i've heard. there's been a lot of new 1st and 2nd years . they will take just about anybody from what i've seen in the last 5 years at 1077. it's easy to get in down here brother


----------



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

tduncanlu1077 said:


> new orleans may have alot of commercial work coming up i've heard. there's been a lot of new 1st and 2nd years . they will take just about anybody from what i've seen in the last 5 years at 1077. it's easy to get in down here brother


 then again new orleans is a dirty place with a LOT of crime especially in the tourist french area


----------



## Bohrisch11B (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank all of you for your help and assistance.
I was able to find an excellent program in Washington for recently returning veterans. If you know of any or any others come across here please make sure they get in contact with me ASAP as they only take applications a couple times a year for this veteran only program.
The main requirements are they must be a veteran, serious about becoming an IBEW apprentice-journeyman electrician, and willing to relocate/work in Washington.

Ruck Out,
Bohrisch11B
:thumbsup: (650)918-9077 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bohrisch11B (Feb 1, 2011)

Bohrisch11B said:


> Thank all of you for your help and assistance.
> I was able to find an excellent program in Washington for recently returning veterans. If you know of any or any others come across here please make sure they get in contact with me ASAP as they only take applications a couple times a year for this veteran only program.
> The main requirements are they must be a veteran, serious about becoming an IBEW apprentice-journeyman electrician, and willing to relocate/work in Washington.
> 
> ...


As well if you know of any veterans that want to get into another good apprenticeship but not wanting to move to Washington there is another program through the UA of Plumbers, Pipe-fitters, Sprinkler fitters where they give you a lot of training and start you out as a 2nd year welder with guaranteed work!


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Our local here in Santa Clara County, CA has a decent amount of work right now. Word on the street is its going to pick up later in the year too. There are applications every month, so they are always on the look out for fresh, hard workers.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Bohrisch11B (Feb 1, 2011)

Fractured said:


> Our local here in Santa Clara County, CA has a decent amount of work right now. Word on the street is its going to pick up later in the year too. There are applications every month, so they are always on the look out for fresh, hard workers.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Right on, ill let the people @ my old unit know... were the only NG unit on the reserve post there in Dublin/Pleasonton by the womens prison.


----------

